# Most economical way to get child health cover?



## sadie (5 Nov 2012)

Does anyone have any tips for getting children's health cover - do any of the insurance companies allow you to just buy the children's cover without it being attached to an adult policy? If I rang HIA is that the sort of questions they can answer? As there is no private children's hospital I do want cover for them but I don't need the same policy as the adults, but want access to consultants and getting tests done privately and a good degree of outpatient benefits.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Nov 2012)

Hi Sadie

If your child has a pre-existing illness, then such cover would be good value.

However, if your child does not have such an illness, then it would be very bad value, as both pay the same price under Community Rating.


----------



## sadie (5 Nov 2012)

So Brendan, are you saying that putting children on health insurance is bad value generally? They don't have pre-existing conditions but what if one of them needed a test and there was a waiting list on the public health system? I just presumed that it was the same as adult health insurance - if your GP says you need an endoscope, you either wait 6 months on public list or get it done next week if you have health insurance?
What is Community Rating?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Nov 2012)

Community rating is where all health insurers must charge the same premium for the same level of cover.

So for adults, it is great value for older people, smokers, and people with existing illnesses.

It is terrible value for younger adults, non-smokers and healthy people.



> if your GP says you need an endoscope, you either wait 6 months on  public list or get it done next week if you have health insurance?



If you are not a high risk, then save the premiums and pay for it privately.


----------

